# AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. September 2015)

*AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*

					Cooler Master darf einige Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen nach einer Asetek-Klage nicht mehr in den USA vertreiben. In der Theorie ist davon auch AMDs Radeon Fury X betroffen, deren Kühllösung von Cooler Master stammt. In der Praxis wird das Urteil aber zumindest hierzulande kaum bis gar keine Auswirkungen auf den Verkauf haben.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*

Klagen wegen Designs die sind immer so  , haben die Gerichte nichts besseres zu tun als sich um sowas dämmliches kümmern??


----------



## TollerHecht (25. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*

Überleg doch mal, Asetek hat direkt mal 25% mehr Gewinn in der wasserkühl welt. Wenn du jemanden verklagen müsstest um an sehr viel Geld zu kommen, da er deine Patente Missbraucht hat, dann würdest du das ja wohl auch tun oder?


----------



## Abductee (25. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*

Dann hätte Cooler Master ja mal die Chance ein System mit wirklich leiser Pumpe auf den Markt zu bringen.
Das wär mal ein Killerfeature und so gesehen ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal bei den AiO.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*

Design Patente sind wie die Klagen trotzdem totaler Mist, schlussendlich sieht alles so ähnlich aus das man jeden Verklagen könnte.


----------



## Abductee (25. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Design Patente sind wie die Klagen trotzdem totaler Mist, schlussendlich sieht alles so ähnlich aus das man jeden Verklagen könnte.



Das wird ja auch so gehandhabt


----------



## Pu244 (25. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Klagen wegen Designs die sind immer so  , haben die Gerichte nichts besseres zu tun als sich um sowas dämmliches kümmern??



gab mal so eine Fall (ich weiß nicht ob auch asetek oder akasa) in dem sie das Design des Wäremetauschers 1:1 übernommen und die Firma dann in den Ruin getrieben haben (ich glaube es war akasa), das war schon mehr als nur dreist. Von daher geschieht es Coolermaster durchaus recht, auch wenn es viele Firmen gibt die soetwas abziehen.

Über das "Pumpe-auf-Sockel" Patent kann man natürlich streiten.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (25. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Überleg doch mal, Asetek hat direkt mal 25% mehr Gewinn in der wasserkühl welt. Wenn du jemanden verklagen müsstest um an sehr viel Geld zu kommen, da er deine Patente Missbraucht hat, dann würdest du das ja wohl auch tun oder?



Dafür durfte aber eben alles auch ~30+% teuer sein da jeder hersteller was draufschlägt wegen diesen Patent Trolle.
Die Frage ist auch nicht was man tun würde sondern eher warum gibt es so ein Scheiß?


----------



## Pu244 (25. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Dafür durfte aber eben alles auch ~30+% teuer sein da jeder hersteller was draufschlägt wegen diesen Patent Trolle.
> Die Frage ist auch nicht was man tun würde sondern eher warum gibt es so ein Scheiß?



1: Die 25% dürften sie sich vermutlich eingefangen haben weil sie weitergemacht haben, da werden die US Gerichte schnell böse.
2: Ob es Patent Trolle sind kann hier keiner wissen ohne sich eingelesen zu haben, wenn sie wieder einmal 1:1 kopiert haben geschieht ihnen das recht, sonst ist zu fragen was für ein Aufwand getrieben wurde um die Pumpe auf den Sockel zu klatschen.
3: Kreative Arbeit ist eben auch etwas wert, dafür gibt es soetwas, natürlich gibt es bei allem meist etwas das nicht so läuft wie vorgesehen.


----------



## NatokWa (25. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*

Errinert mich irgendwie an Apple gegen praktisch ALLE wegen Patent (oder wars Geschmacksmuster oder wie immer die das genannt haben??) Rechteckig mit abgerundeten Ecken ... Die sind zum glück damit am ende doch noch gescheitert , sonst hätten wir heute alle möglichen unpraktischen Formen von Handys weil nur Die Appel-Köpfe sie RECHTECKIG bauen dürften ..... Baaa


----------



## plusminus (25. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*

Schwachsinige Patente generieren schwachsinige Klagen Mal ganz davon abgesehen das AiO,s eh überflüssig sind da sie nichts leisten was ein guter Luftkühler nicht auch kann,und an eine echte Wasserkühlung kommen sie eh nicht ran


----------



## Birdy84 (26. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*



plusminus schrieb:


> Schwachsinige Patente generieren schwachsinige Klagen Mal ganz davon abgesehen das AiO,s eh überflüssig sind da sie nichts leisten was ein guter Luftkühler nicht auch kann,und an eine echte Wasserkühlung kommen sie eh nicht ran


AiOs bieten gleiche Kühlleistung bei kleineren Abmaßen als Luftkühler.


----------



## Abductee (26. September 2015)

*AW: AiO-Waküs: Asetek gewinnt Rechtsstreit gegen Cooler Master USA*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> AiOs bieten gleiche Kühlleistung bei kleineren Abmaßen als Luftkühler.



Beim Volumen unterscheiden sie sich nicht großartig, der Lüfter samt Radiator sind halt freier positionierbar. 
(wobei die div. Hersteller teilweise sehr geizig mit der Schläuchlänge sind)
Grundsätzlich finde ich AiO nur interessant in sehr schmalen Gehäusen, sobald man halbwegs Platz hat, ist der klassische Luftkühler die bessere Wahl.
Möcht ich ein ITX-System mit potenter CPU zusammenbauen, komm ich um eine Wasserkühlung aber nicht drum rum.


----------

